# H:IG\Daemons\BFG\? W:Cash\OOP Guard\FW\?[Canada]



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*H:IG\Chaos\Eldar\Bfg\?? W:Marines\FW\OOP\??*

Ok i have updated this thread as i found lots of stuff i found lots to get rid of! I am located in Canada, Vancouver to be exact but will ship world wide for sale's but i would prefer to keep trades within north America unless its a large one 

For Trade\Sale! 
========== 

Eldar (I have to double check exact numbers!) 
-------- 
1 Limited Edition Autarch, Army Box (Painted Il-Kaith)
5 Dark Reapers with exarch (stripped) 
6 Striking Scorpions With exarch (stripped) 
1 Well Painted Eldrad
1 Baharoth, Cry of the wind (neat paint job!) 
10 Howling banshee's With Exarch (stripped) 
1 Wave Serpent (Painted Il-Kaith)
1 Nightspinner (Painted Il-Kaith)


Chaos Marines
--------------
1 W.I.P Nurgle Demon Prince (Metal Dp, green stuff conversion)
14 FW Plague Marines (Painted)
3 Obliterators (Painted)


Fw 
---- 
1 Tyranid Harridan Complete w\Gargoyle Clusters-$Offer (Or VERY good Trade)
Set of Fw Warhound Titan Leg Plates-$Offer 


Guard 
------- 
20 Cadians N.o.S-$40 
1 Basalisk-$30 (needs some slight repairs on the gun turret) 
6 Leman Russ Battletanks-$250 

Chaos 
------- 
5 Screamers of Tzeentch $40(need Striping) 
6 Flamers of Tzeentch $40 (need Striping) 
1 Plastic Demon Prince (Unfinished Conversion to make Diablo)-$20 
10-16 Current Edition Demonettes -$15 
1 Demon Prince of Slaanesh (Plastic kit) 

Bfg-$80 for all 
------ 
9 Bfg Chaos Cruiser(Base coated)-68 
1 Chaos Desolator class battleship -$30 

Random Gw 
========= 
1 4 armed Plasic River Troll-$10 (Has fish power!) 
4 On-Spur Dryads-$10 
10 On Spur Ghouls-$15 

Huge Bitz box just ask! 

None-Gw 
======= 
Lots of rare magic cards 
World of Warcraft Miniature game (Tons of figures and the hardboard to play on) 
Mace Windu Force Fx lightsaber-$100 
Vampire the eternal struggle Card's 
Kotobukiya Anakin Skywalker Episode 3 statue-$50 
Kotobukiya Darth Vader Episode 3 statue -$50

Wants 
======== 
$$Cash$$

Marines
========
Sanguinius Model!! (Custom Work would be great)
1 FW Boarding Marine!!!
1 FW Warhound Class Scout Titan 
1 Fw Reaver Titan 
1 Fw Thunderhawk 
FW Pre-Heresy Landraiders
MarK 2-6 Marine ARMOUR
Unbuilt Death Company
Unbuilt Sanguinary Guard
Scouts (Unpainted)
Tactical Marines (Two Squads, Prefer Unbuilt or unpainted)

Eldar
=====
4 Shadow Specters
1 Shadow Specter Exarch

OOP\Odds & Ends
===============
1 Eldar Voidstalker Battleship 
OOP Adaptus Custodes models 
Tanith Pin "Gaunts Ghosts" 
Ibram Gaunt & Command Squad 
Tanith Trooper Models
Blood Angel Shoulder Pads
Old Style Jump Packs (turbine fans)
New GK, Swords & Helmets
Crusade Helmets & Pre-heresy issue Bitz
Marine Legs with no Knee Cap!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...1 Fw Reaver Titan?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> ...1 Fw Reaver Titan?


Worth a shot


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Also...major update....i have to much of everything!


----------

